# Problemas con telefono inalámbrico



## cibmx (Jul 27, 2013)

Buenas, compré un teléfono inalámbrico (estación y dos extensiones inalámbricas) de la marca Vtech de 5.8 Ghz, sin embargo cruzando la calle donde vivo se encuentra una antena de electricidad, la cual hace que haya interferencia en un radio de 3 o 4 metros a la redonde de la base, mientras que los periféricos unicamente registran la llamada y al intentar contestar aparece un mensaje "fuera de rango" existe alguna forma de eliminar esa interferencia, gracias por su atención y respuestas.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2013)

Apantallar de plomo tu vivienda.
En serio, me temo que no, solo comprar unos que funcionen en otra banda.


----------



## cibmx (Jul 27, 2013)

Otra pregunta entonces, a q*ue* frecuencia deberían funcionar p*or_que* he probado con 2.4 y 5.8 y me genera el mismo problema, alguin me dijo que probara con ferrita recubriendo la antena, que tan efectivo pordría ser?, nuevamente gracias.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 29, 2013)

hola cibmx, checa este link, hay una buena data sobre interferencias electricas. tal vez te de una idea de que hacer para resolver tu inconveniente.
http://www.ecured.cu/index.php/Inte...iminar_la_interferencia_electromagn.C3.A9tica.


----------



## JDC (Ago 31, 2013)

seria mejor recubrir la antena con ferrita


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales!, yo personalmiente no creo que la ferrita solva lo problema , quizaz la salida es canbiar de equipo que ande por otra banda (900Mhz o mismo 49Mhz)
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Duyaj (Sep 1, 2013)

Tu WIFI funciona sin problemas o también se ve afectado por la interferencia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2013)

*


			
				cibmx dijo:
			
		


			cruzando la calle donde vivo se encuentra una antena de electricidad

Hacer clic para expandir...

*de que es exactamente esa antena?como es físicamente y si sabes de que es o para que es?


----------

